# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  8 weeks out

## WEBB

hey boys, just started dieting for the second time in my short bb career :LOL:  and just wanted to post my diet, training, gear, and other information,but first here are my stats:
27 years old
6'1
270
BF% 10
finished second in my last competition, which was a provincial show. i went from [email protected]% to a ripped, dry, hard 213. i hope to be on stage at close to 225-228 my trainer figures i will be close to that and one of the local judges says more like 230, but i want to be as dry as posiible so if i am 225dry that will be better that 230 kinda soggy, imo.

Diet week 1-6:
40 min cardio heart rate at 126, then abs and calves 3 days on 1 day off
protein shake (40g protien) after cardio before starting abs and calves
1st meal 10 egg whites 1 cup of oats 
2nd meal chicken breast and 1/2 cucumber 1 cup brocolli 1 tbsp flax
3rd meal chicken breast and 1 sweet potatoe
4th meal chicken breast and 1/2 cucumber 1 cup brocolli 1 tbsp flax
5th meal chicken breast and 1 cup broccoli 1 cucumber 1 tbsp flax
train
protein shake (40g protein)
6th meal 8egg whites 
5 litres of h2o daily
my diet will change and i will post it when i get to 2 weeks out but this is what i am eating now.

Training: 
day1 chest
day2 back
day3 shoulders
day4 arms
day5 legs
day6 repeat
i am doing four sets per body part and doing between 12-15 reps each i also lowered my weight and trying to concentrate more on the squeeze, and also doing flys, crossovers, and leg extentions more.

Supplements:
vitamin c 3000mg ed before i train
vitamin b6 and b12 complex every morning
niacin just before cardio to help get me sweating

Gear :7up:  
Clen .125mcg every morning for 2 weeks on 2 weeks off 3 weeks on 2 weeks off to make carb loading easier.
winny 100mg ed in capsule form till day of show 
tren 75mg ed till 10 days out, 
test e 500mg weekly for week 8 only
test p 100 mg ed till week 1

I think thats all, i will try and get some progress pics up asap. please help any advice would be much appreciated. 

WEBB

----------


## BajanBastard

Tren ED is best, the dose is all up to you, 75mg ED ok? Just get an A.I for the water some cabergoline will help alot on the cycle as well.

----------


## WEBB

thanks for the help. at least someone responded  :LOL: 
i edited my plan, i hope it looks better.

----------


## MrMent1on

that first meal seems a bit light especially with your weight you should be doing at meast 10 egg whites with 2 yolks and 1 cup oatmeal. the flaxseed oil should be taken with protein meals only which is meal 3 and 5 not a good idea to mix fat with carbs inthe same meal

----------


## WEBB

k, i will up my egg whites to 10 and throw in a couple yolks also. 
how does everything else look to ya?

----------


## doctorherb

> the flaxseed oil should be taken with protein meals



agreed....dont be afraid of dietary fats...flaxseed is a good choice....I like to eat a grilled cicken breast on a bed of lettuce with flaxseed oil as a dressing(it actually taste good to me!)....Id drop the popcorn in last meal....Id run the Winny all the way up to the show....

----------


## WEBB

i actually finished my popcorn last night. i will run the winny up to the day of the show also.

as for the flax seed, i am uncertain about this because i dont wanna add to many kcal since i am unemployed and the only exercise i get is cardio in the am and my training. but i will listen to you both and add one tbsp. to my meals with out carbs.

----------


## WEBB

MM and Doctorherb, i just edited my plan, can you check it out and give me some more feed back please.

thanks a million, WEBB

----------


## doctorherb

> MM and Doctorherb, i just edited my plan, can you check it out and give me some more feed back please.
> 
> thanks a million, WEBB



Webb,

you added the flax with the oats(keep carbs/fat seperate)...add it to meal #3 & 5...

----------


## WEBB

sorry, i edited it and forgot to save. i made all the changes now. i think it is just about perfect.

----------


## MrMent1on

Diet looks pretty solid now for 8 weeks out.

----------


## WEBB

what about the other stuff now that i got the diet down?

----------


## MrMent1on

i'd drop th etren 2 weeks out along with the prop. when are yo uplanning to drop the test E? i'm not a fan of winny oral. but if thats all you hav then use it. and last. what are you planning to do while 2 weeks off clen ? are you going to run ECA??? I'd run clen all the way and use benedrly or ketotifen to keep receptors fresh.

----------


## WEBB

i am dropping the prop at 2 weeks and the tren is actually like 10 days out with the amount i have and just the way my shots fit in. i am using winny oral because i have gotten really good results from my stuff in the past. i was going to also run an eca stack during my 2 weeks off but i would like to just run it all the way up to 2 weeks out but i am unsure about the benadryl, both the amounts and when to take it. also i took my last 250mg of test e last night. so i am done with it and i will start my prop and tren tomorrow.

----------


## WEBB

Here is an update from last week when i weighed 270, i am now 1 week in and things are going great, i am doing cardio every morning, and it is helping, i lost a lot of the water i was holding from the last of my test e cycle, and i can see my upper abs...a little.
6'1
258
BF% 10
finished second in my last competition, which was a provincial show. i went from [email protected]% to a ripped, dry, hard 213. i hope to be on stage at close to 225-228 my trainer figures i will be close to that and one of the local judges says more like 230, but i want to be as dry as posiible so if i am 225 dry that will be better that 230 kinda soggy, imo.

Diet week 7:
40 min cardio heart rate at 126, then abs and calves 3 days on 1 day off
protein shake (40g protien) after cardio before starting abs and calves
1st meal 10 egg whites 1 cup of oats 
2nd meal chicken breast and 1 cup brocolli 
3rd meal chicken breast and 1 sweet potatoe 1/2 cucumber
4th meal chicken breast and 1 cup brocolli 
5th meal chicken breast and 1 cup broccoli 1 tbsp flax oil
train
protein shake (40g protein)
cardio 30 min at 126 heart rate (i am 2 weeks behind so i added additional cardio)
6th meal 8egg whites 
5 litres of h2o daily
my diet will change and i will update it weekly but this is what i am eating now.

Training: 
day1 chest
day2 back
day3 shoulders
day4 arms
day5 legs
day6 repeat
i am doing four sets per body part and doing between 12-15 reps each i also lowered my weight and trying to concentrate more on the squeeze, and also doing flys, crossovers, and leg extentions more.

Supplements:
vitamin c 3000mg ed before i train
vitamin b6 and b12 complex every morning
niacin just before cardio to help get me sweating

Gear 
Clen .125mcg every morning for 2 weeks on 2 weeks off 3 weeks on 2 weeks off to make carb loading easier.
winny 100mg ed in capsule form till 7 days out then 200mg for 4 days then back to 100mg till the show 
anadrol 100mg for the last 2 days
tren 75mg ed till 7 days out, starting six weeks out
test e 500mg weekly for week 8 only
test p 100 mg ed till 7 days out starting six weeks out
t3 50mcg ed till 4 days out
letro .25mg ed till after the show

I think thats all, i will try and get some progress pics up asap. please help any advice would be much appreciated. 

WEBB

----------


## doctorherb

good deal

----------


## WEBB

hey, can you change the title of my thread to webb's log or 8 weeks out log, thanks bro. i cant figure out if i can.

please let me know if i should change any thing....also i would like your input on fat loading, i have read the sticky and everything but there are still a few questions, should i pm you or just ask them here.

----------


## skr0w

Looking Good. I know it's over kill but keep your kidneys in check with the tren . Make sure your drinking a lot of water and not having any pains in the lower back.

Money, Bodybuilding, and ****ing = all that matters

----------


## WEBB

ok so i am posting some pics now, but go easy i already know i look like sh!t but i am 6 1/2 weeks out and i am going to start cardio twice a day now...please be gentle...i am only posting legs and most muscular...they were the better of the six *starts sobbing* :Frown:

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

your thick as **** bro

----------


## PhishStasH

HUGE. Keep workin' hard, my friend.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Great job Webb, keep us posted on your progress.. Everything looks like it's coming together nicely.

----------


## marcus300

looking good, credit to you

----------


## WEBB

thanks a lot guys, i really needed to hear that. i was feeling kinda low after seeing the pics, i was hoping to look leaner, bu ti guess that'll come....i can always count on my boys to make me feel better.

I edited my log a little, mainly just the gear end after some great advice from a mod. 

i cant remember the dosage of letro i am supposed to take, either .25mcg or 2.5mcg ed. can some one please help me out. :Hmmmm:  

Thanks boys, WEBB

----------


## IBdmfkr

I believe .25mg... 2.5 is for gyno reversal etc..

----------


## WEBB

ok, thakns man, that was what i read after i had posted 2.5mg, but i will go with.25mg.

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

no doubt you will take this comp too, and hey, you keep whoring too much i cant keep up

----------


## Hackamaniac

looking awesome bro

----------


## Tren Bull

> thanks a lot guys, i really needed to hear that. i was feeling kinda low after seeing the pics, i was hoping to look leaner, bu ti guess that'll come....i can always count on my boys to make me feel better.
> 
> I edited my log a little, mainly just the gear end after some great advice from a mod. 
> 
> i cant remember the dosage of letro i am supposed to take, either .25mcg or 2.5mcg ed. can some one please help me out. 
> 
> Thanks boys, WEBB



well, 2.5 mg letro ed is the absolute max you should run it at. im thinking that you should run around 1 mg ed

----------


## WEBB

thanks again fella's...i am going to go with .25mg of letro....i also re edited my diet in the 7 week diet, due to the fact i feel a little behin...and i wanna be ready a little early instead of being behind...

----------


## novastepp

well, seeing as i am a newbie to the actual technical aspects of BBing, i am intrigued. it looks like everything is falling into place for you, and i really wish you the best. lookin thick in your pics man. your log will be a great learning experience for me. i'll keep watchin... good luck.

----------


## BajanBastard

I think that cycle in timed very well. I would go with .5mg letro ED max

----------


## C_Bino

YOU RANG WEBB...lol, saw your post in the AAS forum so here I am. Everything looks pretty good imo. If you are running oral winny it will make it easier to split doses (Im assuming you have 50mg caps) that way you can do 50mg a.m. and 50mg p.m. Thats what I would do to keep it very consistent. You have done shows before so I dont think you will have a prob, everything seems on target. 



> I think that cycle in timed very well. I would go with .5mg letro ED max


I also agree with this. There is no need to run a higher dose than this unless it is for gyno correction. I would probably do .5mg and not .25, just to make sure water is really under control especially considering you are doing a show, that way you wont have to rely to heavily on diuretics the last few days.

----------


## WEBB

wow, thanks boys you addressed my major concern, the letro...i was thinking of going with .5 but was unsure...i usually hold water in my lower back so i wanna make sure this is not a problem again....

Bino, i made my caps at 100mg so i only take on in the morning...should i start new and make them 50mg and split the dose....also how are my tren and prop doses....

----------


## WEBB

Here is an update from last week when i weighed 258, i am now 2 weeks in and things are going great, i am doing cardio every morning, and it is helping, i lost a lot of the water i was holding from the last of my test e cycle, and i can see my upper abs...a little. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
6'1
254
BF on the way to 5%
finished second in my last competition, which was a provincial show. i went from [email protected]% to a ripped, dry, hard 213. i hope to be on stage at close to 225-228 my trainer figures i will be close to that and one of the local judges says more like 230, but i want to be as dry as posiible so if i am 225 dry that will be better that 230 kinda soggy, imo.

Diet week 7:
40 min cardio heart rate at 126, then abs and calves 3 days on 1 day off
protein shake (40g protien) after cardio before starting abs and calves
1st meal 8 egg whites 3/4 cup of oats 
2nd meal chicken breast and 1 cup brocolli 
3rd meal chicken breast and 1 sweet potatoe 1/2 cucumber
4th meal chicken breast and 1 cup brocolli 
5th meal chicken breast and 1 cup broccoli 1 tbsp flax oil
train
protein shake (40g protein)
cardio 20 min at 126 heart rate (i am 2 weeks behind so i added additional cardio)
6th meal 8egg whites 
5 litres of h2o daily
my diet will change and i will update it weekly but this is what i am eating now.

Training: 
day1 chest
day2 back
day3 shoulders
day4 arms
day5 legs
day6 repeat
i am doing four sets per body part and doing between 12-15 reps each i also lowered my weight and trying to concentrate more on the squeeze, and also doing flys, crossovers, and leg extentions more.

Supplements:
vitamin c 3000mg ed before i train
vitamin b6 and b12 complex every morning
niacin just before cardio to help get me sweating

Gear 
Clen .125mcg every morning for 2 weeks on 2 weeks off 3 weeks on 2 weeks off to make carb loading easier.
winny 100mg ed in capsule form till 7 days out then 200mg for 4 days then back to 100mg till the show 
anadrol 100mg for the last 2 days
tren 100mg ed till 7 days out, starting six weeks out
test e 500mg weekly for week 8 only
test p 100 mg ed till 7 days out starting six weeks out
t3 50mcg ed till 4 days out taken in the morning
letro .5mg ed till after the show, taken in the morning

I think thats all, i will try and get some progress pics up asap. please help any advice would be much appreciated. 

WEBB

----------


## C_Bino

75mg Tren and 100mg Prop are pretty standard doses, they should get you some decent results FOR SURE. Depending on your cycle experience you could go a little higher, but before a comp I think those doses are probably just fine for you.
As for the winny it is NECESSARY to split doses, I just figured if you could it would be a little better for you, but it wont be a big deal if you already capped them at 100mg.

And letro at .50mg is great, stick with that ed. And as for timing of letro it doesnt matter, I know you didnt ask but many people wonder when to take it. It makes no difference, it is absorbed the same in your GI tract regardless of if its on an empty stomach or not etc.

Keep us updated.

----------


## SMAN12b

Looks like the chicken and brocolli are working for you BRO, good luck

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

sooooooo hows it goin

----------


## WEBB

Here is an update from last week when i weighed 254, i am now 3 weeks in and things are going great, i am doing cardio every morning, and it is helping, i lost a lot of the water i was holding from the last of my test e cycle, and i can see my upper abs. 
6'1
249.5
BF on the way to 5%
finished second in my last competition, which was a provincial show. i went from [email protected]% to a ripped, dry, hard 213. i hope to be on stage at close to 225-228 my trainer figures i will be close to that and one of the local judges says more like 230, but i want to be as dry as posiible so if i am 225 dry that will be better that 230 kinda soggy, imo.

*Diet* 
40 min cardio heart rate at 126, then abs and calves 3 days on 1 day off
protein shake (40g protien) after cardio before starting abs and calves
1st meal 8 egg whites 1/2 cup of oats 
2nd meal chicken breast and 1 cup brocolli 
3rd meal chicken breast and 1 sweet potatoe
4th meal chicken breast and 1 cup brocolli 
5th meal chicken breast and 1 cup broccoli 1 tbsp flax oil
train
protein shake (40g protein)
cardio 20 min at 126 heart rate (i am week behind so i added additional cardio)
6th meal 8egg whites 
5 litres of h2o daily
my diet will change and i will update it weekly but this is what i am eating now.

*Training* 
day1 chest/tri's
day2 back/bi's
day3 shoulders
day4 legs
day5 repeat
i am doing four sets per body part and doing between 12-15 reps each i also lowered my weight and trying to concentrate more on the squeeze, and also doing flys, crossovers, and leg extentions more.

*Supplements*
vitamin c 3000mg ed before i train
vitamin b6 and b12 complex every morning
niacin just before cardio to help get me sweating

*Gear* 
Clen .125mcg every morning for 2 weeks on 2 weeks off 3 weeks on 2 weeks off to make carb loading easier.
winny 200mg ed in capsule form till 4 days out then back to 100mg till the show 
anadrol 100mg for the last 2 days
tren 100mg ed till 7 days out, starting six weeks out
test p 100 mg ed till 7 days out starting six weeks out
t3 50mcg ed till 4 days out taken in the morning
letro .5mg ed till after the show, taken in the morning started 5 weeks out

I think thats all, i will try and get some progress pics up asap. please help any advice would be much appreciated. 

WEBB

----------


## WEBB

Please feel free to give me any help...i can use it all :LOL: 

Also i was thinking of dropping my prop and tren to EOD injections...any thoughts???

----------


## MIKE_XXL

You got a PM Bro!

Stay strong, work that Cardio and stay on focused...it's all worth it in the end...XXL

----------


## WEBB

absolutely....thanks for all your help...and i shot ya back a PM also...

----------


## doctorherb

> Also i was thinking of dropping my prop and tren to EOD injections...any thoughts???


any reason for this? Sides, tired of ED pokes, ??? I prefer eod, but curious why your considering this...

----------


## wuboy25

Hey Webb, looks like you did some improvement on the shoulders, good work man. Hope you improved your abs too... did you start working them out?

Good luck in SJ, I'll try to be there.

----------


## WEBB

> any reason for this? Sides, tired of ED pokes, ??? I prefer eod, but curious why your considering this...


i was afraid i would be carrying a little to much water from the prop, but after talking to Bino and discussing the effects of letro, i have decided to stay with ED injections. What were your thoughts. i am also still kinda unsure of when to stop, at first i was thinking 7 days for prop and 4 days for tren , but now i ham thinking 2 weeks for both. *PLEASE HELP ME* come to a concrete answer to this. :Hmmmm:  

I honestly have not got to many sides other than a little more easily upset, sleeping less, and hornier than ever :7up:

----------


## WEBB

> Hey Webb, looks like you did some improvement on the shoulders, good work man. Hope you improved your abs too... did you start working them out?
> 
> Good luck in SJ, I'll try to be there.


I have put on close to 18 pounds in 8 months, mainly in my shoulders, arms, legs, and back. and i also trained my abs like 4 days a week at least, and i am training the shit outta them every morning, and they will be better...they couldnt get worse :LOL: 

We should hook up at the show fo sho, if you make it. Hit me up with a pm and i'll give you my number so we can get together.

----------


## Iron freak

the anadrol last two days does that realy work.what does it do.getting close to my show and open to all good ideas

----------


## WEBB

i am not sure if it works, but a few people have suggested it and i am trying to get more info about it.....i will let you know....also check out my last 14days before a show....it has some thing you might have missed...or some i did...worth a look...

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

put some pics up scotty

----------


## WEBB

they wil be up wednesday or tuesday....i think i have made some gret progress

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

> they wil be up wednesday or tuesday....i think i have made some gret progress


i wouldnt doubt it man :7up:

----------


## C_Bino

Hows everything goin Webb? Mental games still strong? 
Just wanted to holla at u.

----------


## WEBB

Holla right back at ya.....yeah, after i took those pics 10 days ago i was really worried, but after a lot of encouraging words from a lot of the boys here i felt better. But i still knew i had some catching up to do. I am 33 days out now and everything is falling into place. I have up cardio to 2 times a day and still trainning hard to say the least.
That letro is working great, and i am making good progress in the ab department...I actually like my diet, as long as i stay home. when ever i go out to the mall or the girldfriends parents place i hate my life and the path i have choosen :LOL:  but mentally i am strong as i can be, and i am sure i will destroy everyone in June.
Like i said i will be posting pics this week after the long weekend so check on thursday or so, and give me some feed back...

I got a couple questions for ya....or anyone actually.
1) does letro reduce the sides of tren ?

2) when do i drop all my oil based gear, 1 week or 2 from the show?
i have heard like 4 days out for tren and 7 for prop, and others say 2 weeks out...i am a little undecided...i wanna be dry as possible, so i was now thinking 2 weeks, but i still wanna be hard and full to...i am so lost :LOL:

----------


## Evil Predator

damn webb, first time i looked through this thread, nice job!

I'll definately be at the show..

----------


## WEBB

Thanks bro...there should actually be a couple other boys from here coming to the show...we''ll all get together after at the hotel and maybe go out or something....i am posting pics tonight or tomorrow so keep checking in...peace

----------


## Evil Predator

> Thanks bro...there should actually be a couple other boys from here coming to the show...we''ll all get together after at the hotel and maybe go out or something....i am posting pics tonight or tomorrow so keep checking in...peace



I just emailed my boy scott too, he's a large mother****er. Very large. Alotta years of experience with juice, lol. I want him to come to the show too.

----------


## doctorherb

webb, i would drop the oils no later than 10 days out.

----------


## WEBB

> webb, i would drop the oils no later than 10 days out.


Thank you, doctorHerb....i now have a concrete answer of when to drop them...i will stop them at 10days from the show, right around my last leg training day....

I will be posting some updated pics later tonight....please give me some advice, and encouragment :LOL:

----------


## WEBB

Alright here are my updated pics...be nice :LOL: 



well i tried but every time i went to upload it said i was over some attachment limit, which is 9Kb, well my pics are like 800Kb...can someone tell me what is going on....

----------


## C_Bino

Letro imo will DEFINITELY help with tren sides. Let me give everyone a little insight into my personal experience/life. My very first cycle I used nolva as an anti-e. I was bloated as shit, had BAD acne (not afriad to admit it was horrible) and I got gyno. Yup I had all of them people. 

I had done my research though and got myself letro and experimented, I found out how to dose it to effect my body JUST the way I wanted, I cleared up my gyno releived water weight and acne, well that went away with some medicine, time and tanning. 

I know use letro during all cycles, running tren I dont get a single zit, I dont bloat anymore (aside from a tiny bit which imo is unavoidable using certain AAS) and have never had a problem with any type of gyno or estrogen related sides. I now keep my cycles a little shorter, keep my diet on par all year round of course and keep my vitamin intake at an optimum level, rich in anti-oxidants to keep my immune system running effectively with depleted estrogen levels. I have never once noticed a problem with immune function by using letro on a daily basis and will continue to do so.

Let me also add for acne, I tan regularily (not matter what time of year) and I also run tetracycline during every cycle at a minimum of 500mg ed. Dosed once in the am and once in the pm between meals (empty stomach if possible and never with dairy). Its all worked out well.

So am I a little biased towards letro, yes probably so, but does the stuff work...you better fvcking believe it does. 

Now WEBB, sorry for the rant. But imo letro is going to help with tren sides. Again its my opinion which is based solely on my experience. You gotta try it out for yourself to really know.

Best of luck my friend. I will be dropping in on this thread whenever I can.

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

shit i was ready for those pics, oh well i know youve made good progress already

----------


## WEBB

> Letro imo will DEFINITELY help with tren sides. Let me give everyone a little insight into my personal experience/life. My very first cycle I used nolva as an anti-e. I was bloated as shit, had BAD acne (not afriad to admit it was horrible) and I got gyno. Yup I had all of them people. 
> 
> I had done my research though and got myself letro and experimented, I found out how to dose it to effect my body JUST the way I wanted, I cleared up my gyno releived water weight and acne, well that went away with some medicine, time and tanning. 
> 
> I know use letro during all cycles, running tren I dont get a single zit, I dont bloat anymore (aside from a tiny bit which imo is unavoidable using certain AAS) and have never had a problem with any type of gyno or estrogen related sides. I now keep my cycles a little shorter, keep my diet on par all year round of course and keep my vitamin intake at an optimum level, rich in anti-oxidants to keep my immune system running effectively with depleted estrogen levels. I have never once noticed a problem with immune function by using letro on a daily basis and will continue to do so.
> 
> Let me also add for acne, I tan regularily (not matter what time of year) and I also run tetracycline during every cycle at a minimum of 500mg ed. Dosed once in the am and once in the pm between meals (empty stomach if possible and never with dairy). Its all worked out well.
> 
> So am I a little biased towards letro, yes probably so, but does the stuff work...you better fvcking believe it does. 
> ...



Bro i love a good rant now and then  :LOL: ....i was wondering if it helped with the sides, and i thought it would but another vet said no, so i figured if anyone knew letro it was Dr.Von Boobie :LOL: ...sorry man i had to....
Now the sides i am wondering about are the sleep problems, moodiness and sweats...i have not gotten any of those really...i had a little trouble sleepin, but nothing like last time pre-comp, but i was also running 100mg eod instead of ed like i am now.....so i am sure that help, also my tren is from a powder not a pellet conversion, and i am sure that makes a difference to....Thanks again for the info and i wish i could post pics but it is not letting me, but PM me your MSN and i can send them that way....also i think the girlfriend and i are going to Toronto after the show for a few days, and if you near there we should hook up for a bite to eat and some drinks....

Fuel, i will send them via MSN when your on there today, and i have made lots of improvments for sure, but i have 5 weeks left and cant stop now....

----------


## WEBB

> http://i4.tinypic.com/10ie5w3.jpg





> http://i4.tinypic.com/10ie9e1.jpg





> http://i4.tinypic.com/10ieclj.jpg





> http://i4.tinypic.com/10ieyr5.jpg



K, well i hoped this worked and you can see some of my progress, Be nice and dont make fum of my face i just finished training so i am a little tired, Any help with posing and constructive critisism will be appreciated...

Big thanks to Canadaian Hottie Mizfit for telling me how to get the up since the attachment wasnt working...

----------


## Evil Predator

Looking ****ing awesome bro! 

I mean besides your face, all the working out/steroids in the world wont fix that  :LOL:

----------


## WEBB

i know, if i didnt help you it wont help me...but hey your mom thinks i am hot... :LOL:

----------


## IBdmfkr

Look good Webb! BF might be a bit high for 5wks out, what are you trying to come in at?

You competing Novice or Open?

----------


## WEBB

there is only open, i will be heavy weight for sure...likely 225 at weigh ins and 230-232 on stage the next morning...i have upped my cardio for the last 4 days to two sessions both 30 min in lenght, but i am upping my morning one to 40 min and the night one to 30 min...i hope this help with my bf and will tighten mne up a bit too... i just dont wanna lose any muscle but i might make the sacrifice, i started late so i will suck it up and get it done...i guarantee i will dry and peeled for the show....thanks for the input bro...

----------


## Evil Predator

> i know, if i didnt help you it wont help me...but hey your mom thinks i am hot...



my moms fat  :LOL:

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

> there is only open, i will be heavy weight for sure...likely 225 at weigh ins and 230-232 on stage the next morning...i have upped my cardio for the last 4 days to two sessions both 30 min in lenght, but i am upping my morning one to 40 min and the night one to 30 min...i hope this help with my bf and will tighten mne up a bit too... i just dont wanna lose any muscle but i might make the sacrifice, i started late so i will suck it up and get it done...i guarantee i will dry and peeled for the show....thanks for the input bro...


cool

----------


## Iron freak

looking good bro,I feel your pain I have less than three weeks for my first show.

----------


## C_Bino

I dont get many sides from tren at all. I am more irritable, but never just go insane like some guys say (I think its mental) I have some trouble sleeping and do sweat at night. But I just leave a window open anyways and really dont notice much at all. If you havent noticed anything so far Im sure you will be ok.

Why are you dropping to eod doses though?

----------


## C_Bino

Anyways, I dont think letro will help with other sides like insomnia etc if you are getting them. Really just gotta tough it out if you do suffer.

----------


## Evil Predator

> I dont get many sides from tren at all. I am more irritable, but never just go insane like some guys say (I think its mental) I have some trouble sleeping and do sweat at night.



Those are the sides im worried about (start tren sunday). Mostly the moodiness. Tho, ive never been real pissy before on cycle, so I cant see why this would make me that way (will be running enan, prop, deca , and tren). 

As for the sweatingat night, well, air conditioning helps, i'll just have to deal with it. Im positive itll be worth it for 8 weeks (maybe 10)..

I ordered my letro last night..

----------


## novastepp

Webb, great progress so far. legs look SICK. good luck shredding for your show. bout 4 weeks out, you should be fine. again amazing job so far. keep focused.
-nOva

----------


## WEBB

Thanks Nova, i am coming up on 4 weeks and i am going to weigh in tomorrow and update my log...my legs have made some good progress for sure, but overall my whole body is better proportion now...

Bino, i figured it wouldnt do anything for the insomnia, sweats, and moodiness, but i can dream :LOL:  I am going with 100mg ED and i took my 11th shot today, and i didnt sleep at all for the past to nights (4 hours tops) and i woke up this morning with a mean hate on for everyone that was near me....and i changed my sheets at 3 in the morning. i was thinking i would be ok till about 3 nights ago, then look out...I'm gonna hit you up with a PM.

Thanks again Brothers, it means alot to have ytou guys pushing me and i promise i wont let anyone down...230 dry and peeled...

----------


## C_Bino

> Those are the sides im worried about (start tren sunday). Mostly the moodiness. Tho, ive never been real pissy before on cycle, so I cant see why this would make me that way (will be running enan, prop, deca , and tren). 
> 
> As for the sweatingat night, well, air conditioning helps, i'll just have to deal with it. Im positive itll be worth it for 8 weeks (maybe 10)..
> 
> I ordered my letro last night..


Oh my friend it WILL be worth it, I will guarantee you that. And I am a very calm person, I dont rage or w/e on tren. Like I said its more being very irritable, I cant talk on the phone to people because hearing them breathing into the damn phone just makes me mad. Its stupid things like that. But you dont blow up and start killing people, unless you are actually a mental patient before you go on tren.

Just keep you a/c on and sleep in boxers, thats my opinion. 

BTW that is going to be a strong cycle, make sure you monitor blood pressure etc. But you are going to be a strong mofo.

----------


## C_Bino

> Thanks Nova, i am coming up on 4 weeks and i am going to weigh in tomorrow and update my log...my legs have made some good progress for sure, but overall my whole body is better proportion now...
> 
> Bino, i figured it wouldnt do anything for the insomnia, sweats, and moodiness, but i can dream I am going with 100mg ED and i took my 11th shot today, and i didnt sleep at all for the past to nights (4 hours tops) and i woke up this morning with a mean hate on for everyone that was near me....and i changed my sheets at 3 in the morning. i was thinking i would be ok till about 3 nights ago, then look out...I'm gonna hit you up with a PM.
> 
> Thanks again Brothers, it means alot to have ytou guys pushing me and i promise i wont let anyone down...230 dry and peeled...


Good call brother, running it ed will minimize the sides imo. But ya fo sho hit me with a PM man, I gotta send you my msn. Though I am RARELY RARELY RARELY online. Im sure Nark, Big k.l.g, Stocky and BD can attest to that.

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

you make real good progress man, im gonna have to check out a show your in sometime for sure.

----------


## WEBB

Here is an update from last week when i weighed 250, i am now 4 weeks in and things are going great, i am doing cardio every morning, and for the last weeek i did and extra 20 minutes at night and it is helped get me right on schedule, i lost a lot of the water i was holding from the last week and i tthink i sacrificed a little muscle, so i am going back to cardio in the morning on an empty stomach
6'1
239Lbs
BF on the way to 5%
finished second in my last competition, which was a provincial show. i went from [email protected]% to a ripped, dry, hard 213. i hope to be on stage at close to 225-228 my trainer figures i will be close to that and one of the local judges says more like 230, but i want to be as dry as posiible so if i am 225 dry that will be better that 230 kinda soggy, imo.

*Diet* 
40 min cardio heart rate at 126, then abs and calves 3 days on 1 day off
protein shake (40g protien) after cardio before starting abs and calves
1st meal 8 egg whites 1/2 cup of oats 
2nd meal chicken breast and 1 cup brocolli 
3rd meal chicken breast and 1 sweet potatoe 1 cup brocolli
4th meal chicken breast and 1 cup brocolli 
5th meal chicken breast and 1 cup broccoli 1 tbsp flax oil
train
protein shake (40g protein)
6th meal 8egg whites 
6 litres of h2o daily
my diet will change and i will update it weekly but this is what i am eating now.

*Training* 
day1 chest/tri's
day2 back/bi's
day3 shoulders
day4 legs
day5 repeat
i am doing four sets per body part and doing between 12-15 reps each i also lowered my weight and trying to concentrate more on the squeeze, and also doing flys, crossovers, and leg extentions more.

*Supplements*
vitamin c 3000mg ed before i train
vitamin b6 and b12 complex every morning
niacin just before cardio to help get me sweating

*Gear* 
Clen .125mcg every morning for the next 2 weeks. 
winny 200mg ed in capsule form till 4 days out then back to 100mg till day of the show 
anadrol 100mg for the last 3 days
tren 100mg ed till 10 days out, starting six weeks out
test p 100 mg ed till 10 days out starting six weeks out
t3 50mcg ed till 4 days out taken in the morning
letro .5mg ed till after the show, taken in the morning started 5 weeks out

I think thats all, i got some pics up and i will keep them updated. please help any advice would be much appreciated. 

WEBB

----------


## Evil Predator

> Oh my friend it WILL be worth it, I will guarantee you that. And I am a very calm person, I dont rage or w/e on tren . Like I said its more being very irritable, I cant talk on the phone to people because hearing them breathing into the damn phone just makes me mad. Its stupid things like that. But you dont blow up and start killing people, unless you are actually a mental patient before you go on tren.
> 
> Just keep you a/c on and sleep in boxers, thats my opinion. 
> 
> BTW that is going to be a strong cycle, make sure you monitor blood pressure etc. But you are going to be a strong mofo.


Ya, ive never been crazy or anything, im not worried about doing anything stupid, ive just been sure to do certain things like tell my GF/friends/family that I mgiht be a little hard to get along with for the next while.

As for my blood pressure, i'll be checking it regularly and minimizing things like salt/sodium to help out. I'm yet to have any problems with it, but we'll see. 

Web, bro, i'll see you tomorrow AM bright and early(around 10am). If the circumstances were different i'd stay and go train with you, but my girl wants to see me tomorrow, the whole death in the family thing has been hard on her. But, we'll definately have to get together for a workout sometime soon. 

BTW Webb, do you weigh your chicken breasts or just pick one out of the box and cook it??

Now, i'm off to the gym, its leg day. Im going to try to squat 485 tonight.

----------


## WEBB

yeah, we'll get a train in one of these days, preferably when i am not dieting and such a pussy  :LOL: ....i will be ready for ya at 10 or 11am i will prolly just be waking up from another nap....

I have gotten into the habit of weighing everything form broccoli to chicken, so i can almost eyeball it but, i would suggest weighing till you get it down to a science, or buy portion containers that can hold exactly what you need and just use that....i read an article that says Jay Cutler still measures everything for every meal everyday...so i guess it is a good idea...

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

Webb dude i gotta catch you on msn soon here

----------


## Evil Predator

> yeah, we'll get a train in one of these days, preferably when i am not dieting and such a pussy ...



Thats why I wanna do it before the comp, I wont feel like a little girl  :LOL: 

I didnt get 485 either.. Did get 465x3 tho.. I kinda knew i was toast after that, but I had a good spotter, so I said **** it, and tried anyway... No good..  :Frown:

----------


## mwolffey

> yeah, we'll get a train in one of these days, preferably when i am not dieting and such a pussy ....i will be ready for ya at 10 or 11am i will prolly just be waking up from another nap....
> 
> I have gotten into the habit of weighing everything form broccoli to chicken, so i can almost eyeball it but, i would suggest weighing till you get it down to a science, or buy portion containers that can hold exactly what you need and just use that....i read an article that says Jay Cutler still measures everything for every meal everyday...so i guess it is a good idea...




yea jay still does...i just talked to him a the pittsburgh pro a couple of weeks ago, im real meticilous just like the both of you as well

----------


## WEBB

i just think its a goo dhabit to get into...and eventually you can just eyeball things like broccoli and whatever, but chicken and beef vary alot so i like the idea of doing it...i generally cook a bunch of chicken or turkey and just weigh them and package sepeatley so i dont need to do it again....

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

im just curious, what is so good about weighing your food? i kinda know the answer i just wanna know the full reason

----------


## bigpopapump

Lookin real good brotha, dont look like you need much help

----------


## WEBB

if you weihg your food you can easily figure out the exact amount of utrients your getting with every meal, and you do noy want to over eat so mesuring is a great way to get perfect numbers....

Bigpopa...thanks man, 4 weeks left and i feel i am right where i need to be so now i just need to stay focused and get dialed in....

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

> if you weihg your food you can easily figure out the exact amount of utrients your getting with every meal, and you do noy want to over eat so mesuring is a great way to get perfect numbers....
> 
> Bigpopa...thanks man, 4 weeks left and i feel i am right where i need to be so now i just need to stay focused and get dialed in....


alright exactly what i thought.

----------


## Evil Predator

Webb is looking shredded and thin skinned in person. We hooked up for a bit this AM on my way through there. 

Its almost over bro  :LOL:  hang in there.

----------


## WEBB

yeah it is getting hard now...sweating all the time, moody, bad cravings, hungry, tired, not sleeping at night, pissing every 20 minutes, can only nap for 30minutes tops....but it will be worth it i am focuse dand i am going to win....thanks for the props Evil....looking large taoday by the way,,,what you taking... :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

still going tanning or what webb lol

----------


## WEBB

no i never tan...hahahaha like every day...the girl works there so i get all lotion 50% off and unlimited minutes for 60 a month, in any bed...and i get spray tans free... :LOL:

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

> no i never tan...hahahaha like every day...the girl works there so i get all lotion 50% off and unlimited minutes for 60 a month, in any bed...and i get spray tans free...


good that the lotion is 50% off, that shit is expensive.

----------


## Evil Predator

> looking large taoday by the way,,,what you taking...



Its great stuff, I swear by it, but aint lettin' you in on my secret...

I still feel like a fat kid with no muscle... but thanks for trying to bullshit me  :LOL:

----------


## WEBB

oh ok...i guess i will have to use this stuff i have for now... :LOL: 

YOur not fat, your big...and you dont squat 465 and have no muscle....

----------


## Evil Predator

> oh ok...i guess i will have to use this stuff i have for now...
> 
> YOur not fat, your big...and you dont squat 465 and have no muscle....



Im fat too... Fat tittied like tai  :LOL:  

Im gettin there tho...

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

> Im fat too... Fat tittied like tai  
> 
> Im gettin there tho...


 :LOL:  funny guy

----------


## C_Bino

I wanna see some new pics fatso. LMAO

----------


## WEBB

hahahah...they will be up tomorrow nigh tafter i train chest, need to get a swell on first  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## WEBB

Here is an update from last week when i weighed 239, i am now 3 weeks in and things are going great, i am still doing cardio every morning. after last week my carbs where alittle low so i switched to slow cook oats for slower absorption, and added another sweet potato in meal 5.
6'1
235Lbs
BF 4-6%
finished second in my last competition, which was a provincial show. i went from [email protected]% to a ripped, dry, hard 213. i hope to be on stage at close to 225-228 my trainer figures i will be close to that and one of the local judges says more like 230, but i want to be as dry as posiible so if i am 225 dry that will be better that 230 kinda soggy, imo.

*Diet* 
40 min cardio heart rate at 126, then abs and calves 
protein shake (40g protien) 
70mcg IGF-1 LR3
1st meal 8 egg whites 1/2 cup of slow cook oats 
2nd meal chicken breast and 1 cup brocolli 
3rd meal chicken breast and 1 sweet potatoe 1 cup brocolli
4th meal chicken breast and 1 cup brocolli 
5th meal chicken breast and 1 sweet potatoe 1 cup broccoli 
train
protein shake (40g protein)
6th meal 8egg whites 1tbsp flax oil
6 litres of h2o daily
my diet will change and i will update it weekly but this is what i am eating now.

*Training* 
day1 chest/tri's
day2 back/bi's
day3 shoulders
day4 legs
day5 repeat
i am doing four sets per body part and doing between 12-15 reps each i also lowered my weight and trying to concentrate more on the squeeze, and also doing flys, crossovers, and leg extentions more.

*Supplements*
vitamin c 3000mg ed before i train
vitamin b6 and b12 complex every morning
niacin just before cardio to help get me sweating

*Gear* 
Clen .125mcg every morning for 1 more week. 
winny 200mg ed in capsule form till 4 days out then back to 100mg till day of the show 
anadrol 100mg for the last 3 days
tren 150mg ed till 10 days out
test p 150 mg ed till 10 days out 
t3 .25mcg ed till 14 days out taken in the morning
letro .75mg ed till after the show, taken in the morning 
70mcg IGF-1 LR3 ed post cardio in the am till day of show 

I think thats all, i got some pics up and i will update tonight hopefully. please help any advice would be much appreciated. 

WEBB

----------


## Iron freak

lets see those pics bro.

----------


## WEBB

had some problems with the camera today, but they will be up tomorrow...

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

that sounds awesome man, good luck with this shit man!

----------


## WEBB

Here is a pic from tonight i will post the others tomorrow...




> http://i6.tinypic.com/11l1uf4.jpg

----------


## chest6

Lookin good man..keep it up

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

****in freaky bro lol

----------


## WEBB

Thanks fella's...my internet is really slow damn dial up and the pics are kinda big so i am going to try and get the rest up today....

----------


## WEBB

Here's legs from last night




> http://i5.tinypic.com/11lo4fm.jpg

----------


## Iron freak

he** yea bro,your looking great.glad your not in my class.lol

----------


## Evil Predator

Looking good bro. 

KUSTOMIZED  :LOL:  I like it

Ive got a 5 hour drive ahead, so i'll hit you up later on msn..

----------


## IBdmfkr

Lookin great Webb, keep it up. You'll do well bro.

----------


## C_Bino

Alright man you are looking good, cant wait to see contest pics. Too bad about not comin to Toronto anymore but we will definitely get together another time my friend.

Ill be checking this thread daily.

----------


## WEBB

You should come down here...New Brunswick sucks, nevermind :LOL: 

I met with the photographer of Muscle Mag International today after i trained, and he is coming down to the show with some sponsor he want sme to meet and get some pics the day off the show and maybe get them in the mag...I had my name mentioned in there in november, but a pic would kick ass....

----------


## chest6

Hey I see you eat sweet potatoes for the most part for your carb source....is there any cause for concern with all the sugar in them? I have always wondered this.

----------


## WEBB

no...they are the best carb source imo...they have an extremelly low GI for a potatoe, and a good amount of carbs, they digest slowly....as for the sugar, i do not think they are high in sugar at all but i am not sure...Pinnacle is a huge fan of them as well and he might no the answer to that a bit better...check his sticky in the q&a forum...he mentions them in his first page...

----------


## chest6

Yep..I knew they were low GI in another thread in the diet forum I compared them to fruit: Low GI but moderate sugar. I actually love them..just always wondered about the sugar. I was reading through Pinn's thread the other day..great read. I have already implemented some of his ideas such as pro/carb through the day to keep natural insulin levels consistent. I used to throw a pro/fat in meal 2 now I stay pro/carb until PPWO.

But..I see no concern because judging from your pics...it seems to work great for you  :Thumps Up:

----------


## WEBB

It has worked well for me....and i love them too....i peel chop and boil like 8 at a time and then put a lil cinamon powder and sugar twinn on them...yummy...Thanks for the compliments Chest.....

----------


## SMAN12b

> It has worked well for me....and i love them too....i peel chop and boil like 8 at a time and then put a lil cinamon powder and sugar twinn on them...yummy...Thanks for the compliments Chest.....


Keep it up bro, almost there!!!

----------


## WEBB

thanks man...love the new avy too...really brightened my day... :LOL:

----------


## WEBB

hrere are the most recent pics:

----------


## wuboy25

Big buddy!! You look awesome! Can't wait to see you at the show! You are gonna kick some ass!!! Keep it up big pimp!

----------


## WEBB

sorry for the leg pic...i didnt realize my mouse was tryin to get outta the house... :LOL: 

I can delete it if the mods think i should...sorry

----------


## SMAN12b

You look thick as a house bro!! Keep it up. If I had to be pick the only thing I see would be the ab area, but I am sure you will have that dialed in by contest!!

WAY TO GO !!

----------


## WEBB

yeah i hold all my water in my abs and lower back...once i deplete and drop water it dry right up...and my abs will pop out i am sure....thanks though i can always use the input...

----------


## jstanier

You look great man! I'm sure you're gonna kick some arse at the show.

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

holy shit dude, crazy pics, and ****ing put something over that one pic jeez.

----------


## mwolffey

looking good bro all the hard work is paying off

----------


## mwolffey

looking good bro

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Big progress from 8 weeks out pics...stay strong Bro, keep focus, and you will be there...still two weeks out to tighten up...looking JACKED...good luck...XXL

----------


## WEBB

Mike_XXL..you are a huge reason why i am where i am now...nothing but great solid advice, and it has made me feell like i am going to own this mofo....17days is a good amount of time to tighten up i think, i just dont wanna lose any muscle in the process...any thoughts on that...

----------


## muscle1

your back is lookin freaky bro!!!

----------


## Random

Back looks dense and thick! Legs need to get dialed in tho...i would maybe consider doing stairmaster to get extra work on the legs...it worked for my bud last year....

----------


## MrMent1on

I Know I haven't been around much lately. training as hard as you. just wanted to tell you, that's a huge difference from 6 weeks ago.. good job, your going to do damage bro. i'm 6 weeks out and taking it SLOW...

----------


## WEBB

I know exactly what you mean about being busy, and tired :LOL:  :LOL: ...I wish i could have done it slower but i had a wedding across the country i had to attend so it limited my time so i might have sacrificed a bit of muscle, but i actually think i didnt lose any...I just need to tighten up my abs and lose the water....Thanks for th eprops bro, and its will be kewl to have to first place mens overall winners on the board only weeks apart :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> Back looks dense and thick! Legs need to get dialed in tho...i would maybe consider doing stairmaster to get extra work on the legs...it worked for my bud last year....


No such thing as a spot reduction of body fat, therefor stairmaster would not have any direct effect on his leg conditioning...however cardio and diet willl...XXL

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> Mike_XXL..you are a huge reason why i am where i am now...nothing but great solid advice, and it has made me feell like i am going to own this mofo....17days is a good amount of time to tighten up i think, i just dont wanna lose any muscle in the process...any thoughts on that...


Just keep doing what you are doing Bro...it will all come togrther...just remember DO NOT overdeplete...XXL

----------


## Random

MikeXXL...i agree on the spot reduction...however ive had some clients respond well to a different types of cardio by different muscle stimulation....but yea diet is number one

----------


## Evil Predator

Lookin' like a monster bro.. Great work

----------


## WEBB

Mike_XXL...i am doing the plan i showed ya for 14 days out....
180g carbs from 14 till 10
150g carbs from 10 till 6
100g carbs 5 and 4 days out
then folloow the load set up thursday and friday then fat load saturday morning....

Hope this still sounds good...I am still doing 40 min cardio in the am on an empty stomach, and like i said i am just holding water on my abs and it went away at 8 days out last time, same with my lower back and legs....

----------


## Jakt

lookin good kid

----------


## WEBB

Mike...also for sodium it is at 1000mg now and it will stay there till 7 days out, then drop it to 600mg till i start to load and i will not go carzy but i will not be as strict either...how does this sound?

----------


## moto man

Hey Scotty...just found your thread. I haven't been on the board in a while. Lookin good bro! What a difference from your first comp...You've put on a shitload of mass. Nice work. 

I'll give you a shout this week.

----------


## Kale

Um, you are going to win Webb my boy !!!!!!! :7up:   :7up:   :7up:   :7up:

----------


## WEBB

Moto Man...i am up like 22 pounds in the 8 months from the last comp :LOL: ....hit me up with a pm as soon as you can....i am not sure if i know you , but you sound like you know me... :LOL:  :LOL: 

Kale, i feel like i might pull it off to bro, i am feeling tired and wanna quit, but i will perservere and own that mofo....it is words like your that make it easier to do cardio at 6am, and choke down 60oz of turkey everyday :LOL:  :LOL:  also seeing that avy doesnt hurt either...

----------


## Kale

> Moto Man...i am up like 22 pounds in the 8 months from the last comp....hit me up with a pm as soon as you can....i am not sure if i know you , but you sound like you know me...
> 
> Kale, i feel like i might pull it off to bro, i am feeling tired and wanna quit, but i will perservere and own that mofo....it is words like your that make it easier to do cardio at 6am, and choke down 60oz of turkey everyday also seeing that avy doesnt hurt either...


Well dude my avi is standing right here next to me looking at your pics and she thinks you are pretty hot as well, so think about that when you are next doing cardio... bastard !!!!!  :LOL:

----------


## WEBB

hahaha...tell her she just amde my day :LOL:  :LOL: ...today is starting off good...cardio is done, my Red sox tickets are in today, my IGF is here today, and my purebred english bulldog "Flex" flies in from Cameroon this evening.....And now a hottie just called me hot....Great start....lets keep it up....Thanks again bro...

----------


## Mizfit

> hahaha...tell her she just amde my day...today is starting off good...cardio is done, my Red sox tickets are in today, my IGF is here today, and my purebred english bulldog "Flex" flies in from Cameroon this evening.....And now a hottie just called me hot....Great start....lets keep it up....Thanks again bro...


isint your woman a hottie too  :Smilie:

----------


## WEBB

absolutely....but she doesnt tell me i am hot.... :LOL: 

You two are very similar...petite little hottie's...

----------


## Mizfit

> absolutely....but she doesnt tell me i am hot....
> 
> You two are very similar...petite little hottie's...


I really liked her avatar she looked so tiny compared to you and it would of been nice if another female stuck around.

Owell i guess u will do  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## WEBB

She still is on from time to time...she has trouble getting on cause either she is in school, work, gym, or i am on... :LOL:  :LOL: 

But i am glad i will do :LOL:

----------


## Kale

Are you two OK ? Do you want me to leave the room ?  :Bbblowme:

----------


## WEBB

hahahaha....jealousy does not look good on ya buddy... :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Kale

> hahahaha....jealousy does not look good on ya buddy...


 :Haha:   :Haha:

----------


## Carlos_E

Nice WEBB. You look great.

----------


## WEBB

Thanks Carlos...i appreciate all you compliments...it really means a lot coming from somone with your caliber of a physique....15 days left....I was going to keep updating my diet but it is changing daily so it is kinda hard...but i am ready....

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> Mike...also for sodium it is at 1000mg now and it will stay there till 7 days out, then drop it to 600mg till i start to load and i will not go carzy but i will not be as strict either...how does this sound?


Leave sodium at 1000mg fo NOT manipulate it at 7 days out, it could spell disister, leave IT ALONE...1000mg is fack all, you need sodium to properly digest and absorb carbs, so if you want to carb up leave it alone...ohhh and in case i forgot, LEAVE THE SODIUM ALONE  :Smilie: ...XXL

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> Mike_XXL...i am doing the plan i showed ya for 14 days out....
> 180g carbs from 14 till 10
> 150g carbs from 10 till 6
> 100g carbs 5 and 4 days out
> then folloow the load set up thursday and friday then fat load saturday morning....
> 
> Hope this still sounds good...I am still doing 40 min cardio in the am on an empty stomach, and like i said i am just holding water on my abs and it went away at 8 days out last time, same with my lower back and legs....


It looks pretty good Bro, i still would keep carbs at 125-150gm the last 4-5 days, remember what we talked about not over depleting...bottom line it's your call...XXL

----------


## WEBB

so should i leave my sodium alone....ok ok i get it....i will keep it here till the day after the show :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: ....also i will leave my carbs at 150g from 10 days out till i start to load on thursday...

now what can i load with other than sweet potatoes, cause on thursday my meals will be huge sweet potatoes if that is all, and even dry oats will not help reduce that amount will it? i was thinking whole wheat pita's, and rice cakes also...caus ei will follow what you outlined for carbs per meal thursday and friday...it just seems like a lot of yam to have every meal....like 175g carbs on thursday morning is like 500g of sweet potatoe...i dunno maybe i am way off, but 100g of yam is 27g of carbs...right?

----------


## WEBB

mIKE...CHECK YOUR PM'S AGAIN...LAST ONE OR TWO I PROMISE...

----------


## WEBB

sorry about the caps...i am a little slow today.... :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

damn days gettin close man

----------


## WEBB

Man it is so close i can almost taste the victory...and a big fat pizza :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Evil Predator

im getting a free bulldog out of the competition deal  :LOL:

----------


## SVTMuscle*

can you say pro card!

----------


## WEBB

ya for like 10 days Evil..... :LOL:  :LOL: 

SVT...that is my goal man....regionlas in may the nationals in july of next year...should be close to 245-250 on stage then...thanks for the props though man....makes this hell worth it...

----------


## SVTMuscle*

Def man, hopefully you dont got any peice of shit bi polar **** bag whores messing with your head while your dealing with your diet!!!

(yeah you read my thread haha)

----------


## WEBB

no i have a girl that is the best thing in the world...we are both doing the show together and she is just as pissy as i am but its all good...it is nice going through it with someone, but it gets a little tense in here sometimes.... :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## SVTMuscle*

yeah your lucky man, at least you got _someone_ supporting you

----------


## chest6

Yep..support is always a plus. What is it now..15 days?

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

13 days for webb, and you better try n get that pro card man

----------


## WEBB

one step at a time.....gotta get through this first....the boys on here have been more supportive than i could have evr hoped for....it has made the difference between doing it and calling it quits....Thanks again boys...

----------


## moto man

> Moto Man...i am up like 22 pounds in the 8 months from the last comp....hit me up with a pm as soon as you can....i am not sure if i know you , but you sound like you know me...


Who else have you trained with that races moto x? Waaay up North...Yeah its me. RC. Keep it up...Less than two weeks to go!

----------


## WEBB

Yeah i figured it was you man....whats going on...just got back from cardio, and going for a bite of turkey and sweet potatoes now....13 days out now...still stayin at 233lbs....things are coming together finally...what happened to your crazyrc user name?????

Hey you got MSN....if so add me to yours [email protected]

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> one step at a time.....gotta get through this first....the boys on here have been more supportive than i could have evr hoped for....it has made the difference between doing it and calling it quits....Thanks again boys...


I know what you mean, me and my wife competed many time together and it makes it easier doing it at once, so we can both enjoy the food after...LOL...she is deffinitly my better half and she is in my avatar...you are almost there Scotty hang in there...XXL

----------


## Evil Predator

> she is deffinitly my better half and she is in my avatar...



Congratulate her for all her hard work for us. She looks amazing!

And I agree, she is your better half, and ive never even seen you  :LOL:

----------


## WEBB

Mike_XXL...your in the same boat as me...my other half is the better half...and the few guys on here that have met and seen her will agree 100%...i know i am almost there...and i am following your plan to a T....nothing will change and i am getting ready...just concerned with my sodium still, thinking i am going to hold water on uit, but if you say the diazide will take care of that then i believe ya....Thanks a million man...

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> Mike_XXL...your in the same boat as me...my other half is the better half...and the few guys on here that have met and seen her will agree 100%...i know i am almost there...and i am following your plan to a T....nothing will change and i am getting ready...just concerned with my sodium still, thinking i am going to hold water on uit, but if you say the diazide will take care of that then i believe ya....Thanks a million man...


Don't stress Bro, just go with the flow, at this point any change can cost you conditioning...so keep things constant and come friday night, saturday morning you will be glad you did...best of luck to you Bro and you are welcome...XXL

----------


## C_Bino

Hey WEBB just wanted to check in see how things were going. Look like Mike has got you cruising in for a victory. Keep your head up we are all behind you, just do what you gotta do and never lose sight of the goal.

----------


## Carlos_E

Bump for updated picts.

----------


## Kale

Whats happening dude we are getting anxious here !!!

----------


## WEBB

i will be uppdating pics on friday 1 week out....i will be just about as ready as i can be then...i feel ok, but i think i am holding water still, but i am going to use soem good diuretics so i will be ok...I am doing everything mike_XXl has told me to do and i will continue to listen to him...

----------


## chest6

Good stuff..lookin forward to pics on Friday

----------


## FranKieC

Good Job bro looking forward to pics

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

yo man i gotta catch u on msn sometime.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> i will be uppdating pics on friday 1 week out....i will be just about as ready as i can be then...i feel ok, but i think i am holding water still, but i am going to use soem good diuretics so i will be ok...I am doing everything mike_XXl has told me to do and i will continue to listen to him...


Hang in there Bro...you are almost there, remember the last week and the last day is what counts most for conditioning, so the water will go, no sweat Bro...you'll be ready to kill on stage...that's what counts...XXL

----------


## WEBB

I am on right now bro....

Mike_XXL...do you think i am holding to much water../or will the diazide i have take care of that when i drop my water and take em....also i feel very full, and not flat...my knees ache, but other than that i am still vascular and get really good and pumped after i train...

----------


## doctorherb

Im getting excited for you WEBB! I would spend as much time as possible posing....Quarter turns and mandatory poses for conditioning purposes....If it's close, and the other guy is sweatin his azz off/suckin' wind and you look like it's a breeze, you'll get the victory!!

----------


## WEBB

i am really tryin tohold all poses for like 10 seconds flexing a little harder every second and making sure i am holding everything tight....i am gettin nervous now, it is so close i can taste victory...and pizza :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## SMAN12b

> i am really tryin tohold all poses for like 10 seconds flexing a little harder every second and making sure i am holding everything tight....i am gettin nervous now, it is so close i can taste victory...and pizza


MMMM pizzzzaaaa.....is all that turkey making you sleepy?
What is the date of the comp that you will be WINNING?  :AaGreen22:

----------


## WEBB

Actuall i am not sure if it is the turkey or just sheer exhaustion that is making me sleepy...but not even tren can keep me awake :LOL:  :LOL: 

the trophy will be raised on June 24th....10 days from tomorrow....

----------


## Iron freak

I had pizza for lunch,first time in six months,taste good but got sick from all the grease.

----------


## wuboy25

Congrats to AR's newest MOD! Keep it up big bro!

----------


## WEBB

thanks man...i appreciate all the kind words....i am not cravin pizza today...now its chocolate cake.... :LOL:  :LOL: ...cookin up 20 pounds of turkey again....i also started my IGF and i am going to run it up to the show, i started a log in the IGH, GH forum...i will have pics up on friday night...so stay tuned...

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

Shit webb, everythings goin great for you right now man, thats sweet man haha

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> I am on right now bro....
> 
> Mike_XXL...do you think i am holding to much water../or will the diazide i have take care of that when i drop my water and take em....also i feel very full, and not flat...my knees ache, but other than that i am still vascular and get really good and pumped after i train...


Diuretics will shake that off...so don't worry and do not do anything crazy...just cruz into the show...and all the supplements & IGF are making you full...just keep going Bro,....XXL

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> Im getting excited for you WEBB! I would spend as much time as possible posing....Quarter turns and mandatory poses for conditioning purposes....If it's close, and the other guy is sweatin his azz off/suckin' wind and you look like it's a breeze, you'll get the victory!!


Very good point, POSE, POSE, POSE...

----------


## WEBB

Mike_XXL....I was having a real bad day today...felt like i was way behind and was holding a lot of water...was gonna stop sodium and lower carbs...which would be against our plan....but then i went and trained chest and tri's and had my PT take a look at me after and take some pics...he agrees that i have a bit of water to lose, but the diuretics and stoppping water will fix that in no time...also he agres *do not change a thing*........Also the pics look really good and i will post them asap....i am feeling really full and vascular and had a really good work out...my knees are KILLING me though...any thoughts?????...after to day i know i am gonna win the comp..i was a little concerned before the training session, but i know you got me on the right track now....

----------


## BG

Good to hear, keep your confidence up and training hard. Looking foward to seeing these pics. Im thinking about committing my self to a show in winter of 08,need some time for my legs to play catch up.  :Clap:  Be proud you deserve it!

----------


## spound

> Mike_XXL....I was having a real bad day today...felt like i was way behind and was holding a lot of water...was gonna stop sodium and lower carbs...which would be against our plan....but then i went and trained chest and tri's and had my PT take a look at me after and take some pics...he agrees that i have a bit of water to lose, but the diuretics and stoppping water will fix that in no time...also he agres *do not change a thing*........Also the pics look really good and i will post them asap....i am feeling really full and vascular and had a really good work out...my knees are KILLING me though...any thoughts?????...after to day i know i am gonna win the comp..i was a little concerned before the training session, but i know you got me on the right track now....


Your knees should not be killing you if you have some healthy fats in your diet, but I do not know if you have accounted for them in your plan or not.

----------


## WEBB

i did, but i dropped them recently...also i have dropped prop and still taking 150mg winny ed....so i think that is the source of the dry pain in my knees....i had it last time also, and it went away during carb up, and when i stopped winny 4 days out....

----------


## Kale

Dude, we want pics, we want pics, we want picS !!!!!!!!

----------


## WEBB

easy big fella i am uploading them now....

here is Most muscular, http://i5.tinypic.com/14ila54.jpg
And here is Rear lat spread, http://i5.tinypic.com/14ilcnp.jpg
and side chest, http://i6.tinypic.com/14ili7m.jpg
oh yeah abs and thighs too... http://i5.tinypic.com/14iljpz.jpg

----------


## SVTMuscle*

wow everything is like, pro pefect man except for the ab's, you got nasty obliques and serratis, but its probaly just the way your standing! 

the veins in your shoulders are sick!!!!!

----------


## mwolffey

the water in your abs and lower back will most likely go away when you dehydrate....looking good bro, speaking of which, what diuretic will you be using???

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

holy shit look at that back, and hey webb, ill be back on here in about 2 and ahalf hours, so ill talk to you then

----------


## stunt954

Just finished reading your thread and wanted to say goodluck bud... We know you'll take the competition... Killer back by the way... Shlt looks ridiculous !!!

----------


## muscle1

lookin awesome bro!!!! once u dehydrate ur abs are goin to look awesome, don't even worry bout it!!! oh, and ur back=awesome!!!

----------


## chest6

Man that is one big back. Lookin lean too...those abs will come out once you drop the water as the others said..

----------


## WEBB

Yeah i was concerned with my abs also, but the diazide i am going to take is going to drop the water from them and my lower back also....thansk for the compliments man, i have really tried to work on beck width and thickness and i guess it is payin off....

----------


## Evil Predator

Webb, bro, lookin' awesome! I cant wait for the show!

----------


## WEBB

yeah...i am a little sour, i am up 2 pounds of water today....but it is just water and i still and really vascular and tight...look really fulll and i know when i get rid of the water i am going to be right on...just messin with my head really bad right now...

----------


## spound

> i did, but i dropped them recently...also i have dropped prop and still taking 150mg winny ed....so i think that is the source of the dry pain in my knees....i had it last time also, and it went away during carb up, and when i stopped winny 4 days out....


I am not sure why you dropped them, but even when you had them in there, it didn't seem like much...I think you said it was just 1 tbs of flax? Next time you diet you may want to change the diet some to incorporate more fats, I guarantee this will FIX your problem....I assure you. I am sure the winny is waht is making it so bad though. 

I am very interested to see what you look like when all that water drops...you and I seem to hold water the same way...its wierd!! I am guessing when you bulk you get pretty bad moonface jsut like myself huh?? LOL You look great thgouh man, keep pusshin through the end and good luck bro!

----------


## WEBB

yeah my water is held in my face and mid section the most...i have lost the water in my 3 chins :LOL: , now i just need to lose the water on my abs.....i am actually 1 pound heavier today, but it was a new scale....i am pretty stoked to lose my water and carb up...i know i am gonna be ripped and full and vascular and peeled to the bone....i am looking really full and tight now, just my abs are holding water...

----------


## WEBB

and i am thinking of droppingg the winny at 4-5 days out....just to help with my knees...

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> i did, but i dropped them recently...also i have dropped prop and still taking 150mg winny ed....so i think that is the source of the dry pain in my knees....i had it last time also, and it went away during carb up, and when i stopped winny 4 days out....


Please take your winny oraly, no more shots...alright?

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> I am very interested to see what you look like when all that water drops...you and I seem to hold water the same way...its wierd!! I am guessing when you bulk you get pretty bad moonface jsut like myself huh?? LOL You look great thgouh man, keep pusshin through the end and good luck bro!


I hold water the same way as well, it's a biatch because you don;t see the true results untill you are dry...but WEBB it will all come in Bro, so no sweat...XXL

----------


## SMAN12b

> Please take your winny oraly, no more shots...alright?


That's interesting Mike, what difference will that make?

----------


## WEBB

i have been taking it as an oral the entire time....shoul di continue right up till show day still....

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Any injectible will make you hold water where as orals do not, i would keep winny in there untill friday morning...as long as it's oral you are ok webb...XXL

----------


## spound

> I hold water the same way as well, it's a biatch because you don;t see the true results untill you are dry...but WEBB it will all come in Bro, so no sweat...XXL


Yea, it really does suck, it makes me hate those guys who are hard and grainy.dry at 6-7 weeks out...pisses me off LOL

Also, people are like where are your abs, arent you doingh a show? or"you should be leaner" I jsut reply...Wait till show time Biatch!! lol  :LOL:

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

Webb bro are you pumped or what

----------


## WEBB

starting to get there man, feelin good about how i look....just getting into the last stages now....

----------


## SMAN12b

You are closing in on the finish line of a loooong race WEBB, Keep it goin, don't stop until you are in the winner's circle!!!

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

Webb, have you seen any of the other guys that are in this comp yet?

----------


## WEBB

no, well i know one guy, but he is alight heavy, and is always in good shape, but i am 40 pounds heavier and will be in as good as shape, so i wont matter....he will be happy with second...

----------


## chest6

Throw some pics up when you start depleting...

----------


## WEBB

Chest bro....i would love to, but i really dont have time and my camera is out till saturday when i leave for the show...i am only depleting tomorrow, and then loading thursday and friday...i will try and get as many pics as possible for you guys still...

----------


## Kale

> Chest bro....i would love to, but i really dont have time and my camera is out till saturday when i leave for the show...i am only depleting tomorrow, and then loading thursday and friday...i will try and get as many pics as possible for you guys still...


You better !!! The hottie in my Avi is hanging out to see the final result bro  :Wink/Grin:  
Good luck brother you are almost there

----------


## SMAN12b

WEBB, you know you got the backing of this entire board brother !!!!
Just remember that when you are on stage hitting those poses, we will be thinking about you and sending you all our prayers adn good energy!!!

SO BRING IT HOME !!!!
GOOD LUCK!!

----------


## RailZ

GOOD LUCK BRO!!! Bring us back some good news!!! 

Question (sry lil off topic)..where you get ur turkey from, Im trying to find the leanist I can get.

----------


## beyonddriven

Good Luck bro! get those contest pics up as soon as possible.

----------


## bigbouncinballs

good luck brutha, keep us updated

----------


## WEBB

i will try and update as soon as possible from the show...there are a couple boys from here coming down to see it and they will prolly update it for me...so keep your eyes open, and i will post pics sunday afternoon as soon as i get home.....

Railz..i get my turkey from a meat wholesaler outside my city like 15minutes...i get a 10 kilo box or 22 pounds for 110 canadian dollars....I also buy my chicken there and get around 120, 6ox breasts for 135CAN dollars...try and call some of them around you from the yellow pages and just ask if they will sell you wholesale prices even though you are not a restaurant...

----------


## JohnboyF

Damn webb i was wondering how you were going through all that chicken/ trukey some pretty cheap prices there. Might have to call some whole-sale places my self . Only problem is I godda look for Halal Meat. But Webb your looking great. It's yours for the taking. Good Luck

----------


## moto man

How ya feelin Scott? Its getting close! 
I'll give you a shout tonight or tomorrow.

----------


## WEBB

hey man...feelin good, try and call tomorrow afternoon, i am going to bed asap....and dont forget about the time change either :LOL: ...also call my house not the cell..1300 is the last four numbers....feelin ok, totally depleted carbs today so typing takes a lot of effort, but i start loading carbs tomorrow, and i will be better tomorrow...lts to do still, nair, spray tan, paint tan, and dropping water to...so i will chat with ya soon...

----------


## MrMent1on

> Yea, it really does suck, it makes me hate those guys who are hard and grainy.dry at 6-7 weeks out...pisses me off LOL
> 
> Also, people are like where are your abs, arent you doingh a show? or"you should be leaner" I jsut reply...Wait till show time Biatch!! lol


Hey, Hey, dont hate the player hate the game  :LOL:

----------


## MrMent1on

> hey man...feelin good, try and call tomorrow afternoon, i am going to bed asap....and dont forget about the time change either...also call my house not the cell..1300 is the last four numbers....feelin ok, totally depleted carbs today so typing takes a lot of effort, but i start loading carbs tomorrow, and i will be better tomorrow...lts to do still, nair, spray tan, paint tan, and dropping water to...so i will chat with ya soon...


go do it to them bro.

----------


## WEBB

I am planning on ownin the stage in 2 days....second is not an option....first or nothing...and it will be mine....i will be on monday with pics, so check in then, and thanks for all the props boys....

MrM...i hate guys like tht...not the game...the PLAYA  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

Good Luck Webb-you Look Awesome Brutha

----------


## WEBB

thanks man....i am gettin pumped up for it now...practising my posing every couple hours and i am ready...just doing the finishing touches now....

----------


## JohnboyF

Good luck Webb. Oh Btw everything is ALL GOOD. 

Good luck man all that turkey has to pay off.

----------


## WEBB

good good...knew it would be man...thanks for the help, and words bro...i will keep you updated for sure...i am off now till sunday night so check in for resu;lt slater...Peace out...

WEBB

----------


## legend05

First off, much respect, fantastic condition

Just read through the whole thread, very inspiring  :Smilie: 

Got a question for you regarding the diet

40 min cardio heart rate at 126, then abs and calves 3 days on 1 day off
protein shake (40g protien) after cardio before starting abs and calves
1st meal 10 egg whites 1 cup of oats
2nd meal chicken breast and 1/2 cucumber 1 cup brocolli 1 tbsp flax
3rd meal chicken breast and 1 sweet potatoe
4th meal chicken breast and 1/2 cucumber 1 cup brocolli 1 tbsp flax
5th meal chicken breast and 1 cup broccoli 1 cucumber 1 tbsp flax
train
protein shake (40g protein)
6th meal 8egg whites 

Roughly how many grams of protein/carbs and fats does that equate to?

Again, much respect for the condition

----------


## WEBB

thanks for all the respect bro...amd hopefully all the hard work will pay off on staurday night when i raise the trophy...should be around 300g protien, i use 10oz of chicken breast, and around 125g of carbs....the fat i am unsure, i would have to check my bottle, but i threw it out now it is empty...

----------


## WEBB

Well here i am 2 days away, well i guess only one caus eit is getting late and i have one meal left and then i am going to bed.....i stopped my water at 8pm, and took 50mg diazide at 7pm...made my pee a lot for the first bit then i got a run of the runs....but i look vascular already, and feel better now....i applied my first coat of pro tan, and will apply another in a couple hours....then get up tomorrow, and at around 2 we are heading to the comp city and i am going to the hotel to just relax....and paint on more tannning...weigh ins are at 7pm, and i should be full and close to 235lbs....i will get up at 3am and take 50mg more of diazide, and try and sleep....sleep has been hard to find lately....

went to the grocery store and got my saturday night snacks, 40 bucks for....3 big bags chips, 12 diet pop with lime, can of baked beans in molasses, 6 bavarian creme doughnuts, 12 oatmeal cookies, oreo's, chocolate cake icing, and cherry pie filer....and some rice cakes, peanut butter and honey.... :LOL:  :LOL: 

i will not be on tomorrow, but i will update my pics and have a good result for you on sunday night when i get back.....thanks again to everyone for all your support, and you made it impossible to quit or cheat cause i knew i couldnt let anyone of my bro's down...so this win will be dedicated to all of you here....


A HUGE thanks goes to Mike_XXL, who pretty much single handedly pulled my head from my ass and got me squared away on everything.....Jayhova, your cardio ideas, and support were inspirational to say the least.... and all the members who wouldnt let me think about placing second....Thank you...


WEBB...first place mens overall june 24th...

----------


## MIKE_XXL

GO KNOCK'EM DEAD BRO....i would say good luck but you don't need any, you had MIKE_XXL on your side...LOL...go get them...XXL

----------


## mwolffey

good luck bro...the hard work will pay off

----------


## wuboy25

I'll be there cheering on you bro! You look awesome! You'll do great!

----------


## chest6

Damn I'd have to say Im pretty excited from hearing from ya on Sunday. Have fun man

----------


## Liftnainez

good luck bro!! bring in #1

----------


## bigbouncinballs

good luck brutha!

----------


## guest589745

Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kale

Beat the ass of all of them bro., bring the trophy home for AR. !!!!

----------


## WEBB

Thanks fella's and i will make sure i get a pic hoisting the trophy and my big fat winners cheque just for you...i will ask them to engrave the trophy Mens overall Champion, WEBB, Mike-XXL, and his bro's at AR.... :LOL: lol:

Like you said Mike i dont need luck, i had your help and all of these guys pushing me and supporting me...

700am---- 100mcg IGF shot IM all one shot ed
830am---- 10oz turkey, and 150g of carbs from sweet potato and oats
11am ---- 10oz turkey, and 125g of carbs from sweet potato and oats
100pm---- 10oz turkey, and 100g of carbs from sweet potato and oats
200pm---- Travel to show
400pm---- 10oz turkey, and 75g of carbs from sweet poato and oats
700pm---- 10oz turkey, and 50g of carbs from sweet potato 
730pm---- weigh in at 235lbs...hopefully
1000pm---- 10oz turkey, and 50g of carbs from sweet potato
I will also have a few rice cakes and peanut butter with honey after weigh-ins to fill out even more...

Well last night i dropped water at 8pm, took my diuretics at 7pm and 3am...and i peed all night :LOL: ...but i had the best sleep i have had in weeks....loading is great...i will load up again through the day and tonight also, then tomorrrow at 5am i am gonna try fat loading based on Mike-XXL's great advice....everything is right on schedule now, and i did my last injection of IGF this morning...it has made a huge difference, keeping me full and vascular...the headaches sucked, but if i wasnt on such a strict diet they wouldnt be an issue i am sure....i feel great and the energy has been as high as can be expected while dieting pre comp...

I will be on sunday to throw up some pics and give everyone the results...but i think we know the results already... :LOL:  :LOL: ...

thanks again guys and have a great weekend, i know i will after i win and eat my junk, and pizza's...

Later WEBB

----------


## Carlos_E

I told you everything would come together. Just relax and let it happen.  :Smilie:

----------

